# Who likes dark roasted peanuts?



## Picklejar (Aug 24, 2011)

I just got a brown paper bag of dark roasted peanuts from the flea market today. Delicious! I like the dark roasted because they are nearly burnt, and have coffee or dark cocoa tones. Who else out there loves dark roasted peanuts? -Joe


----------



## rockbot (Aug 24, 2011)

I like dark roasted pig![]


----------



## RonJonbold (Aug 24, 2011)

Never tried that, but I like dark roasted coffee and dark roasted onions, so maybe they will be good. My last girlfriend was kind of dark and roasty, too, and she roasted my heart to a crisp, but I guess I shouldn't hold that against the peanuts, seeing as how they really had nothing to do with it beyond a casual similarity of color.


----------



## Dansalata (Aug 24, 2011)

RON JON, YOU JUST TOTALLY CRACKED UP MY DAY OF BABYSITTING A KITTEN WHOS MOM ABANDONED HER TOOK ALL 5 AND LEFT THIS ONE BARELY WEANED, PAIN IN THE AZZ BUT CUTE AS HELL, THANKS FER THE LAUGH!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2011)

Yummy notions, Ron,

 Welcome to A-BN, and thanks for reminding me of my old ex-girlfriend...
 Now I want some kalua...


----------



## Picklejar (Aug 25, 2011)

Exactly. Those extra dark pretzels are excellent as well. A pig roast and some mariachi would be great right about now.-joe


----------



## towhead (Aug 25, 2011)

I luv regular old DRY ROASTED PEANUTS!  Whichever bottle has the red label!  -Julie


----------



## kwalker (Aug 25, 2011)

You ever have glazed peanuts? Now they're good stuff []


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey Julie,

 These?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 In 1916, the company held a contest in which the winning design would become their brand icon. Young Antonio Gentile submitted a sketch of an anthropomorphic peanut with arms and crossed legs which he called "Mr. Peanut." A graphic artist later added a monocle, top hat, white gloves, and a cane to indicate that Planters peanuts were in a class of their own. And Antonio? He won the grand prize...a whole $5!" From.

 I miss the great Mr. Peanut sign in San Francisco.


----------



## Picklejar (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey kwalker, the glazed are good, but sometimes I feel they can be too decadent if yr gonna sit down and scarf peanuts during a whole episode of "River Monsters."[]--Joe


----------



## towhead (Aug 25, 2011)

Yup surfaceone, Fisher it is, but not the honey ones and def. not the low salt ones![] -Julie

 I esp. like when they have been in my cold vehicle!  They can get pretty yucky if it's 90 degrees out.


----------

